# STRING in Variablentabelle anzeigen



## Maxdo (26 September 2004)

hi,

(Wie) kann man eine String-Variable in einer VAT anzeigen lassen?

Maxdo


----------



## Martin Glarner (26 September 2004)

Hallo,
Dies geht leider nicht!

Man kann aber untereinander die einzelnen ASCII-Zeichen auflisten.
Dazu muss die Darstellung "CHAR" gewählt werden. Die ersten beiden Byte enthalten max.und akt.Länge des Strings. Damit dies geht, müssen die absoluten Adressen eingegeben werden. Benutze dazu, zur vereinfachung der vielen Eingaben, die Funktion "Einfügen, Bereich".


Eine weitere, sehr nützliche Möglichkeit, besteht darin für die Inbetriebnahme ein kleines ProToolPro Projekt zu erstellen.
In einem Bild können die wichtigsten STRING-Variablen angezeigt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

*Datstellung von Strings*

Hallo!
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, Strings darzustellen und zu bearbeiten (z.B. direkt in einem DB)?

Gruß


----------



## volker (20 April 2005)

nein. gleiches problem wie in der vat. du kannst im db aber anstatt einen string ein array vom typ char benutzen. dann hast du die zeichen untereinander stehen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

*Strings in DB anschauen*

Klar kann man den Inhalt von Strings in DBs anschauen. Das geht so:

* Den DB ONLINE öffnen
* In die Datenansicht wechseln
* Das Brille-Symbol drücken, um die Variablen online anzusehen

--> Voila, man sieht den Inhalt der Strings!


----------



## pomdas (11 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Strings in DB anschauen*



			
				Eddy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann man den Inhalt von Strings in DBs anschauen. Das geht so:
> 
> * Den DB ONLINE öffnen
> * In die Datenansicht wechseln
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich keine Strings beobachten kann. Deswegen habe ich hier im Forum (der Informationsquelle No.1 bei meinen Problemen) mal gesucht, ob jemand das gleiche Problem hat/hatte. Nun bin ich auf diesen Thread gestossen und auf diesen Beitrag. Irgendetwas scheine ich jedoch falsch zu machen, da bei mir immer eine Fehlermeldung erscheint:"Beobachten (30:533) Der Datenbaustein enthält ausschließlich Einträge, deren Datentypen ein Beobachten nicht zulassen." Verwendet wird eine S7-300 CPU 315-2 DP unter der Umgebung Step7 V5.3+SP2. Da der zitierte Post unwidersprochen stehen geblieben ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es der ein oder andere erfolgreich ausprobiert hat?! Was koennte ich falsch machen?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2005)

wenn der db nur aus strings besteht ist das so. du musst das dann in einer vat beobachten.


----------



## pomdas (13 Oktober 2005)

Auch mit Datenbloecken, die auch andere Variablentypen beinhalten, werden die Strings nicht aktualisiert. Abhilfe (durch Zufall entdeckt; unabhaengig, ob ausschliesslich Strings oder nicht):
Den Datenbaustein online nach jeder Manipulation neu laden und auf die Datenansicht wechseln. Jetzt wird der aktuelle Wert angezeigt. Bei der naechsten Manipulation muss (zur Aktualisierung der Strings) der Datenbaustein neu geoeffnet werden. Nur dann wird der Aktualwert geupdatet. Das Klicken auf das Brillensymbol aktualisiert die Strings nicht (ist auch grau unterlegt).

Gruss
Thomas


----------

